# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  CF DMA problem???

## VFXCode

Για πειτε ρε παιδες τι στο καλο συμβαινει??

Trascend 512MB και CF to IDE adapter απο τον nc πανω σε P3 800Mhz.

Δεν βγαζει Kernel Panic και φενεται να μπουταρει οκ. Προσπαθω να του βαλω τα Debian πανω μπας και γλυτωσω καμια καλωδιο ταινια.

----------


## VFXCode

Μηπως αν εκανα disable το DMA να μην υπηρχε προβλημα???Αν ναι πως γινεται disable??

----------


## Ernest0x

Το πιο πιθανό να συμβαίνει όταν σου βγάζει αυτό στο log είναι:
1) Πρόβλημα στο μέσο (στην περίπτωσή σου, στην cf, π.χ. αν έχουν γίνει πολλά write cycles)
2) Πρόβλημα στο IDE κανάλι

Το 1ο το διαπιστώνεις βάζοντας άλλη CF.
Το 2ο με αλλαγή IDE καναλιού (εκτός κι αν τα 'χουν παίξει και τ' άλλα κανάλια).

Κράτα ένα backup και αγνόησε το error προς το παρόν. Αν συνεχίζεται όλο και περισσότερο, ετοιμάσου για αλλαγή.

----------


## VFXCode

1) Δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο. ειναι ολοκαινουργια (σημερα την πηρα) απο το πλαισιο.
2)Επισης διοτι οι αλλοι σκληροι δεν εχουν προβλημα.

Προσωπικα παιζω στο οτι δεν ειναι συμβατη η CF με το DMA ή (δεν το νομιζω) οτι o CF to IDE ειναι προβληματικος (μιας και μου εκαψε μια καρτα).

----------


## Ernest0x

To dma απενεργοποίησέ μόνο αν παρατηρείς κολλήματα. 
Με "hdparm -d0 /dev/hda".

----------


## VFXCode

> To dma απενεργοποίησέ μόνο αν παρατηρείς κολλήματα. 
> Με "hdparm -d0 /dev/hda".




```
-bash: hdparm: command not found
```

Βασικα να μην το ξεκιναει καθολου. Γινετε???

----------


## Ernest0x

Συνήθως είναι στο /sbin/. Αν δεν τό 'χεις: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hdparm/
Ή ακόμα καλύτερα κάνε install το αντίστοιχο πακέτο της διανομής σου.
Για να μην το κάνει by default enable, κάνε append στο command line του kernel "ide0=nodma", στο configuration του bootloader που χρησιμοποιείς (grub ή lilo πιθανότατα).

----------


## VFXCode

> Για να μην το κάνει by default enable, κάνε append στο command line του kernel "ide0=nodma", στο configuration του bootloader που χρησιμοποιείς (grub ή lilo πιθανότατα).


Λιγο πιο αναλυτικα διοτι δεν το κατεχω τοσο πολυ το αθλημα  ::  .


Επισης εκανα Image της CF Και το περασα σε 20Gb δισκο και δουλεψε χωρις να βγαλει το προβλημα.

Ευχαριστω man  ::  

VFXCode

----------


## Ernest0x

Ο linux kernel έχει command line στο οποίο μπορείς να δώσεις διάφορες ρυθμιστικές παραμέτρους που κάνουν override τις προκαθορισμένες. Τις παραμέτρους αυτές μπορείς να δώσεις στο στάδιο του boot, μέσα απ' τον boot loader. Και για να μην κάνεις κάθε φορά το ίδιο πράγμα, πειράζεις το configuration του bootloader για να περνάει αυτόματα κάθε φορά το command line που θες στον Kernel. Διάβασε αυτό: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2866

----------


## VFXCode

τπτ. Το ιδιο. Δεν κανει disable το DMA. Μηπως δεν ειναι σωστη η ide0=nodma????

----------


## Ifaistos

Βάλε την CF στο bios σαν CHS και όχι στο αuto ή lba κλπ κλπ

----------


## VFXCode

> Βάλε την CF στο bios σαν CHS και όχι στο αuto ή lba κλπ κλπ


Εχει Auto LBA NORMAL και LARGE μονο.

----------


## Ifaistos

Δοκίμασε το normal (αν και δεν ξέρω τι είναι)  ::  
Πάντως οι περισσότερες CF δεν τα πάνε καλά με lba κλπ κλπ

----------


## acoul

```
edit /etc/lilo.conf or /boot/grub/grub.conf to add 'ide=nodma' to it.
```

----------


## VFXCode

> Δοκίμασε το normal (αν και δεν ξέρω τι είναι)  
> Πάντως οι περισσότερες CF δεν τα πάνε καλά με lba κλπ κλπ


Το δοκιμασα φιλε μου αλλα παπαλα. Το ιδιο.

----------


## VFXCode

> ```
> edit /etc/lilo.conf or /boot/grub/grub.conf to add 'ide=nodma' to it.
> ```


Και αυτο το δοκιμασα αλλα τπτ.

By the way ειναι GRUB Boot loader

----------


## Ifaistos

Φέρτο αύριο στο Σύλλογο να το δουν οι "γιατροί"  ::

----------


## acoul

> Φέρτο αύριο στο Σύλλογο να το δουν οι "γιατροί"


έχω και ένα παλιόβηχα γιατρέ που δεν λέει να φύγει ... πρέπει να κόψω μαχαίρι τις ταράτσες ... ??

@VFXCode: για δες και το


```
pci=bios  ή pci=direct
```

----------


## Ifaistos

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26922

Θεραπεύει τα πάντα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Σε VMWare ξεκινησε κανονικα. Τι να πω. Μια λυση θα ηταν να ερθω στο meeting αλλα εχω φροντιστηριο.
Χωρις VMWare δεν μου εβρισκε καν τον bootloader Δεν ξερω τι να κανω ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## acoul

υπομονή, επιμονή ... linux, awmn, women ... it works !!

----------


## VFXCode

> @VFXCode: για δες και το
> 
> 
> ```
> pci=bios  ή pci=direct
> ```


Τωρα το ειδα. Τι ακριβως θα επρεπε να κανει αυτο??? Τωρα τα ξανακανω εγκατασταση για 12338594385244 φορα και αμα (ελπιζω να μην το βγαλει) το ξαναβγαλει θα το δοκιμασω να σου πω. Θα δοκιμασω και τα Voyage να δω αν δουλευουν οκ και θα σας πω.

----------


## VFXCode

Τπτ Αλεξανδρε. Τα ιδια. Θα δοκιμασω με το Voyage-OZOnet.

Λοιπον το voyage δεν βγαζει κανενα προβλημα.
Μηπως αν του εβαζα LILO να επαιζε?

----------


## VFXCode

Άκυρο

----------


## acoul

επιμονή - υπομονή ... δουλεύει !!!

----------


## VFXCode

Επειτα απο πολυωρο googling με ολους τους πιθανους συνδιασμους λεξεων-κλειδιων κατελειξα στο συμπερασμα οτι ο μονος τροπος για να γινει σιγουρα disable το DMA ειναι να ξανακανω compile τον kernel.

Για πειτε ρε παιδια. Πως τον κανω???  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο ... μπορείς να δώσεις τα μηνύματα της οθόνης με κάποιο τρόπο ... ? Με το voyage γίνεται το ίδιο τελικά;

----------


## VFXCode

> δεν θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο ... μπορείς να δώσεις τα μηνύματα της οθόνης με κάποιο τρόπο ... ? Με το voyage γίνεται το ίδιο τελικά;


Ειναι αυτα της εικονας στην πρωτη σελιδα.
Με το Voyage δεν βγαζει τετοιο προβλημα.
Με το ubuntu (2,6,7 κερνελ) που δοκιμασα το εβγαζε αλλα μολις εβαλα στο Grub ide=nodma δεν το εβγαλε.
Στο debian μονο το εχει. Μαλιστα οταν εκανα εγκατασταση δοκιμασα με τον 2.4 το ide=nodma και δουλεψε. Με τον τωρινο kernel (2,6,18 ) δεν δουλευει το ide=nodma.


Στο debian για να βαλω τον 2,6,19 τι πρεπει να κανω??? Σαν latest εχει μονο τον 2.6.18-3.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Με τον τωρινο kernel (2,6,18 ) δεν δουλευει το ide=nodma.


Δύο πράγματα μπορούν να συμβαίνουν:
1) Δεν περνάει η παράμετρος
2) Περνάει, αλλά κάποιο boot script ξαναενεργοποιεί το dma (με hdparm).

Για το πρώτο μπορεί να ευθύνεται κάποιο misconfiguration του boot loader ή να διαβάζει άλλο configuration file απ' αυτό που αλλάζεις. Έχε υπόψιν σου πως άμα χρησιμοποιείς lilo, αφού κάνεις τις αλλαγές σου στο conf, πρέπει να τρέξεις 'lilo' σαν root για να γραφτούν οι νέες ρυθμίσεις στο boot sector. Το λοιπόν, αν είναι θέμα configuration του bootloader μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις με το εξής πείραμα: Υπάρχει η παράμετρος "time" η οποία προσθέτει timestamps μπροστά από κάθε μήνυμα του kernel. Πρόσθεσέ την στο conf που βάζεις και την "ide=nodma" και δες αν πράγματι μπαίνουν timestamps στα μυνήματα. Αν, μπαίνουν τότε πας στην δεύτερη περίπτωση.

Αν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο, ψάχνεις τα boot scripts και κάνεις comment την γραμμή του hdparm.

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Με τον τωρινο kernel (2,6,18 ) δεν δουλευει το ide=nodma.
> 
> 
> Δύο πράγματα μπορούν να συμβαίνουν:
> 1) Δεν περνάει η παράμετρος
> 2) Περνάει, αλλά κάποιο boot script ξαναενεργοποιεί το dma (με hdparm).
> 
> ...


1)Μπενουν τα time stamps. 
2)Τα scripts που βρισκονται ακριβως??

----------


## VFXCode

Να σας ανεβασω κανενα image απο την CF να του ριξετε καμια ματια??

512MB ειναι.

----------


## Ernest0x

> 2)Τα scripts που βρισκονται ακριβως??


Σε debian ψάξε στο /etc/init.d/.

Κάνε ένα "grep hdparm /etc/init.d/*"

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> 2)Τα scripts που βρισκονται ακριβως??
> 
> 
> Σε debian ψάξε στο /etc/init.d/.
> 
> Κάνε ένα "grep hdparm /etc/init.d/*"




```
login as: root
[email protected]'s password:
Last login: Thu Dec 21 13:42:34 2006
Linux 8271 2.6.18-3-686 #1 SMP Sun Dec 10 19:37:06 UTC 2006 i686

The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;
the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
permitted by applicable law.
8271:~# grep hdparm /etc/init.d/*
8271:~#
```

Τωρα???

----------


## Ernest0x

Περίεργο... Μήπως το 'χουν χώσει αλλού, αλλά δεν το νομίζω, μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει installed.
Κάνε εγκατάσταση το hdparm και βάλε μια γραμμή να κάνει disable το dma σε κάποιο boot script. Θα σου βγάζει μάλλον το μήνυμα, αλλά μόνο στην αρχή, μετά θα το απενεργοποεί το hdparm. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.

----------


## VFXCode

> Περίεργο... Μήπως το 'χουν χώσει αλλού, αλλά δεν το νομίζω, μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει installed.
> Κάνε εγκατάσταση το hdparm και βάλε μια γραμμή να κάνει disable το dma σε κάποιο boot script. Θα σου βγάζει μάλλον το μήνυμα, αλλά μόνο στην αρχή, μετά θα το απενεργοποεί το hdparm. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.


Μα αυτο θελω να γλιτωσω. Μετα και να θελει δεν δουλευει σε DMA mode.

Τεσπα υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει σε script το οποιο να ξεκιναει πριν απο αυτο??
Το μυνημα το βγαζει οταν κανει up τα Network Interfaces

----------


## Ernest0x

Βρες ένα script που να ξεκινάει αρκετά νωρίς ωστέ να μην σου βγάζει μετά το error (αν δεν στο βγάζει πιο πριν). Δεν θυμάμαι να σου υποδείξω κάποιο (δεν είμαι debian user). Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι πρώτα τρέχει το /etc/init.d/rcS.

----------


## VFXCode

Θα το δοκιμασω το βραδακι. 
Thanx man.

----------


## VFXCode

> /etc/init.d/rcS.




Μπααααα. Μαλλον θελει πιο μετα. Το βγαζει ακριβως την στιγμη απο σηκωνει την eth0. (σημ ειναι η μονη ΝΙC στο pc αυτο ακομα). Αν καποιος ηξερε ποτε σηκωνει τα Interfaces θα ημασταν μια χαρα.

----------


## acoul

τι eth είναι; μπορείς να της αλλάξεις pci slot? αν βγάλεις την eth από το pci ή το bios αν είναι embedded έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## VFXCode

> τι eth είναι; μπορείς να της αλλάξεις pci slot? αν βγάλεις την eth από το pci ή το bios αν είναι embedded έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


Δεν πρεπει να εχει σχεση με την eth απλα τυχαινει εκεινη την στιγμη να ζηταει δεδομενα απο την CF με το DMA ενεργο.

ΕΔΙΤ Μαλλον δεν ειναι την στιγμη που σηκωνει την eth0 αλλα την στιγμη που βρισκει την καρτα. Μολις την βρει συνεχιζει να κανει detect την CF, κανει enable το DMA και κανει τα γνωστα.

----------


## VFXCode

Μηπως ειχε κανεις καμια εκλαμψη για το προβλημα μου???

----------


## acoul

τι distro σηκώνεις; δοκίμασε να κάψεις κάποιο άλλο image να δεις αν το πρόβλημα παραμένει ...

----------


## VFXCode

Debian ειναι. Κανονικη εγκατασταση του sid (το εκανε και σε sarge).

Δοκιμασα και με ubuntu το εκανε αλλα με το ide=nodma σταματαγε το προβλημα.


ΕΔΙΤ Πως μπορω να κανω recompile τον kernel χωρις υποστηριξη DMA???? (Μηπως να ρωτησω στην κατηγορια linux)???

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## VFXCode

> Στο .config σου πρέπει να έχεις το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=n
> ```
> 
> Το ide=nodma είναι η καλύτερη λύση, από ότι θυμάμαι οι CF δεν υποστηρίζουν DMA όπως οι κανονικοί δίσκοι... απλά θα έχεις λίγο παραπάνω CPU usage στην εκκίνηση, μετά θα φορτώνουν από την cache (βάλε αρκετή RAM).



Ποιο .config??? Με αυτο γλυτωνω μηπως το recompile ή ειναι για ΤΟ recompile???

Το pc εχει 384MB και 800MHz CPU. Δεν νομιζω το DMA να αποτελει προβλημα αφου ετσι και αλλιως δεν το σηκωνει το ρημαδι το DMA.

ΥΓ .Sorry για τις noobikes ερωτησεις αλλα ...... παιζωντας και ρωτωντας μαθαινουμε  :: .

----------


## acoul

compiling-linux-kernel-module howto δοκίμασε και τα παρακάτω:


```
pci=routeirq
pci=assign-busses
```

δες και αυτό

----------


## acoul

> τι eth είναι; μπορείς να της αλλάξεις pci slot? αν βγάλεις την eth από το pci ή το bios αν είναι embedded έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


κάνε τη παραπάνω δοκιμή και κάνε post το παρακάτω:


```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> τι eth είναι; μπορείς να της αλλάξεις pci slot? αν βγάλεις την eth από το pci ή το bios αν είναι embedded έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;
> 
> 
> κάνε τη παραπάνω δοκιμή και κάνε post το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
8271:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0
  0:      67550          XT-PIC  timer
  1:          8          XT-PIC  i8042
  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade
  5:          0          XT-PIC  VIA686A
  7:          5          XT-PIC  acpi
  8:          1          XT-PIC  rtc
 10:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, wifi0
 11:         89          XT-PIC  eth0
 12:        111          XT-PIC  i8042
 14:      26843          XT-PIC  ide0
NMI:          0
LOC:          0
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
8271:~#
```

----------


## acoul

```
 10:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, wifi0
```

thiz no good --> disable USB stuff from bioz. δώσε και το output του lsmod & dmesg

----------


## VFXCode

```
8271:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0
  0:      62257          XT-PIC  timer
  1:         20          XT-PIC  i8042
  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade
  7:          4          XT-PIC  acpi
  8:          1          XT-PIC  rtc
 10:          0          XT-PIC  wifi0
 11:         76          XT-PIC  eth0
 12:        111          XT-PIC  i8042
 14:      25974          XT-PIC  ide0
NMI:          0
LOC:          0
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
8271:~#
```

Τωρα????

----------


## VFXCode

> δοκίμασε και τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> ```
> pci=routeirq
> pci=assign-busses
> ```


Tsifos....

----------


## acoul

> > I recently had another post about the networking not working. Well,
> > I've solved it. However, I still don't know why it works. What the
> > heck does irqpoll do? Is there any way I can do it without using
> > irqpoll? Refer to my other post (Networking problems specific to
> > linux-image-2.6.15-1-686) something like that.
> 
> IIRC irqpoll is a workaround for some bizzare kernel bug that they
> could not fix otherwise. I have a similar problem since 2.6.15.1, I also
> had this problem with Ubuntu kernels since Hoary or so, and with
> ...


το πιο πάνω το δοκίμασες;

----------


## VFXCode

Δεν το καταλαβα βασικα. Δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το irqpoll.

----------


## acoul

δες εδώ

----------


## VFXCode

Μπα. τιποτα.

----------


## acoul

φέρτο από τη λέσχη, ο ngia κάνει κάτι κόλπα με κολλητήρια ...

----------


## VFXCode

> φέρτο από τη λέσχη


Αν και ειναι καπως δυσκολο θα προσπαθησω. Ποτε ειναι η επομενη συναντηση???

----------


## VFXCode

Πηρα δυο τετοιους. Τα Χριστουγεννα που θα ερθουν θα σας πω και τι γινεται. Ελπιζω να παιζει σωστα διοτι ειναι και ακριβουτσικοι οι τιμημενοι  ::  .


http://www.addonics.com/products/flash_ ... bidecf.asp

----------


## quam

Μα καλά μετά από 2 χρόνια ?

----------


## VFXCode

Ειμαι επιμονος ανθρωπος... xaxa οχι νταξ εκανα την δουλεια μου με μτικ και τωρα το πηρα για να σηκωσω εναν σερβερ με RAID 0 για το debian.

----------


## orfeas

πώς κάνεις raid0 με τις δύο κάρτες ??
το υποστηρίζει ο αντάπτορας ή το κάνεις μέσα από το BIOS ??
Πώς τις βλέπει τις κάρτες, master και slave ??

Μήπως τελικά πήρες τον SATA->2CF adapter που υποστηρίζει hardware raid ??

----------


## VFXCode

H μια φενεται σαν slave και η αλλη σαν master. Απο εκει και περα κανεις οτι θες και οπως το θες.

----------


## orfeas

shopaddonics.com:



> You cannot use this address as we do not ship to GREECE.
> Please choose from one of the countries in the current list to create a new shipping address.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Νομιζω οτι αμα τους στειλεις email θα σου τους στειλουν με επιπλεον κοστος φυσικα. Εγω εχω συγγενη στην Αμερικη και μου τα εστειλε αυτος.

----------

